# "Jay Jay" erklärt was Vorhaut ist (1xVid)



## Marco2 (29 Okt. 2018)

​


----------



## Rolli (29 Okt. 2018)

Das Döfchen ist wirklich komplett im Ar...


----------



## Punisher (30 Okt. 2018)

ist die wirklich soooo doof?


----------



## Max100 (30 Okt. 2018)

Die ist doof hoch 3


----------



## BigJones (30 Okt. 2018)

Leute, die spielt das nur!


----------



## Chamser81 (30 Okt. 2018)

BigJones schrieb:


> Leute, die spielt das nur!



Ich hoffe das wirklich. wink2

Schlimm ist aber, dass es solche doofen Weiber wirklich gibt und die irgendwie auch immer durchs Leben kommen.


----------



## krawutz (30 Okt. 2018)

Bei sie ist den Vorhaut komplett inn Asch - wieder ein Stück Anatomie gelernt.


----------



## comatron (31 Okt. 2018)

BigJones schrieb:


> Leute, die spielt das nur!



So blöd kann man gar nicht spielen, besonders wenn man so blöd ist.


----------

